# can someone post of picture of a cut mulberry?



## jeanw (Mar 18, 2013)

you know a cross section of the trunk looking down?
Not sure if that is what we cut down in this old property...  Only been here for awhile....It  was light colored  big  about  2 feetin diameter...middleof wood like a beautiful scarlett stain... cant remember what leaves looked like.... dont want to waste time  and energy and gasoline... splitting it with splitter if it is junk wood to burn.
Thanks
Jean


----------



## Thistle (Mar 18, 2013)

Mulberry is great stuff,one of my favs & quite plentiful in the midwest & most of the eastern US.Here's some random I cut between 2007 & last September.....


----------



## Trilifter7 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yep def worth the time. I burn a lot of mulberry and it does great


----------



## cygnus (Mar 18, 2013)

Mulberry is great wood. Easily identified by the deep yellow color of a fresh split.


----------



## jeff_t (Mar 18, 2013)

Scarlet red stain in the middle sounds like box elder. The piss yellow of the fresh mulberry split will turn a deep, dark brown after it sits for a while, and turns faster in the sun.

I think I found my last mulberry split today.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 18, 2013)

Definitely worth taking. IMO. Very yellow when split. Then as said above, turns a darker brown when exposed and seasoned.


----------



## Dix (Mar 18, 2013)

Thistle said:


> Mulberry is great stuff,one of my favs & quite plentiful in the midwest & most of the eastern US.Here's some random I cut between 2007 & last September.....


 
Thistle, could you be more helpful, please ??



On a more serious note, thanks... I have 2 coming down, and now know what to look for.

Funny, my tree guy called it "crappy wood". My tree guy, not my firewood guy, who is the tree guys father


----------



## jeff_t (Mar 18, 2013)

Just watch the sparks.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 18, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Thistle, could you be more helpful, please ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Here's more cut just 2 days ago  Cleaning up some long dead overhanging broken branches from a tree in neighbor's woods.They fell across part of my trail.


----------



## schlot (Mar 18, 2013)

jeanw said:


> you know a cross section of the trunk looking down?
> Not sure if that is what we cut down in this old property... Only been here for awhile....It was light colored big about 2 feetin diameter...middleof wood like a beautiful scarlett stain... cant remember what leaves looked like.... dont want to waste time and energy and gasoline... splitting it with splitter if it is junk wood to burn.
> Thanks
> Jean


 
Just split a bunch of box-elder and have some mulberry stacked already. The scarlett color definitely sounds like box-elder. The color isn't always in the center though. Box-elder isn't a great BTU source, Mulberry is much better.


----------



## Dix (Mar 18, 2013)

Explain the spark issue, please.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 18, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Explain the spark issue, please.



It pops and sparks more than any other wood I have seen 

And like Hedge, Mulberry burns about like coal


----------



## tigeroak (Mar 18, 2013)

Just think about a package of fire crackers going off. Poke mulberry or hedge with a poker and watch the sparks fly, hedge is the worst but great heat.


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Mar 19, 2013)

You've got box elder. Scarlet red stain in the center is classic box elder. Fair shoulder season or mixer wood for denser woods like oak or locust.


----------



## jeff_t (Mar 19, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Explain the spark issue, please.



My experience with mulberry is a lot like shagbark and sometimes oak. The coals throw up a shower of sparks when you stir them up.


----------



## HDRock (Mar 19, 2013)

Got some couple weeks ago


----------



## Woody Stover (Mar 19, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Explain the spark issue, please.





jeff_t said:


> The coals throw up a shower of sparks when you stir them up.


I loaded the Buck 91 this AM and was moving some coaling splits, musta been a Mulberry in there, and a shower of sparks shot out the door in every direction to a radius of about  five feet. A welder's cap would have been handy.   They are tiny sparks, but still...


DexterDay said:


> It pops and sparks more than any other wood I have seen


I guess you've never burned any Sassafras?  That stuff pops to beat the band!


----------



## mecreature (Mar 19, 2013)

It does spark. It also burns the blues flame I have seen.

It is Hot Hot Hot.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 19, 2013)

with a reddish hue to it, I'm thinking you've got box elder.  It's in the maple family, on the soft end.  It's a great shoulder season wood, and makes for some very pretty boards if milled....
Mulberry is yellowish when split, and browns like a caramel color when seasoned.  Mulberry is a way better firewood than box elder, but both have a place in the stacks....


----------



## osagebow (Mar 20, 2013)

Got this at a coworker's last summer. Load 1 ot 2. He couldn't get near it - covered in poisin ivy. He reads about the stuff and gets a rash. I got a quarter sized spot on my hand for a few days.


----------



## ohlongarm (Mar 21, 2013)

Thistle said:


> Mulberry is great stuff,one of my favs & quite plentiful in the midwest & most of the eastern US.Here's some random I cut between 2007 & last September.....


 Mulberry is the chit,burned a little and it was awesome on par with hedge and BL.my friend in Ashland 45 minutes from me has trees 3 feet in diameter he says come and cut all you want. Too far to drive unless I had a huge trailer to make it worthwhile.


----------



## jeff_t (Mar 21, 2013)

ohlongarm said:


> Mulberry is the chit,burned a little and it was awesome on par with hedge and BL.my friend in Ashland 45 minutes from me has trees 3 feet in diameter he says come and cut all you want. Too far to drive unless I had a huge trailer to make it worthwhile.


 
Ashland is Dex's neighborhood, I think.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 21, 2013)

jeff_t said:


> Ashland is Dex's neighborhood, I think.



Its about 10 min South


----------



## jeff_t (Mar 21, 2013)

Get on it.

I get thru there now and then for work. I see you Ohio guys post something about where you're at, and I can say 'I've been there' a lot. I think I've been about everywhere in the northern half of the state.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 21, 2013)

jeff_t said:


> Get on it.
> 
> I get thru there now and then for work. I see you Ohio guys post something about where you're at, and I can say 'I've been there' a lot. I think I've been about everywhere in the northern half of the state.




Next time your in the area, drop a line and stop by  

Always looking to place a face.


----------



## jeff_t (Mar 21, 2013)

Do you have truck parking?


----------



## Mr A (Mar 22, 2013)

Fruitless mulberry. I have read it is also good for smoking meats, similar to apple wood. I haven't tried it myself, yet. It is more plentiful than apple in my area, I could pick up a truckload everyday- common shade tree, and routinely cut down due to invasive roots


----------



## Woody Stover (Mar 23, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Its about 10 min South


Rules are rules; You cannot post "SCORE!!" if another guy scrounges the wood.


----------

